# Digital Conversion is SO easy



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

A good humorous view of how to go about digital conversion.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I've seen that before, it is classic. !rolling


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

loudo said:


> A good humorous view of how to go about digital conversion.


too funny!


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

thats hilarious


----------



## murry27409 (Oct 16, 2007)

wait......grandma?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

!rolling !rolling !rolling

...now that I can see after the tears from laughing so hard...:lol:

...it occured to me that even with the proposed delay of the conversion to June...surely it won't help this lady...:eek2:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

And how many mom & pops & grandmas & grandpas are there out there in Podunk, Arkansas or wherever that will not have a CLUE?


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

richierich said:


> And how many mom & pops & grandmas & grandpas are there out there in Podunk, Arkansas or wherever that will not have a CLUE?


If they currently own a TV I can't understand how anyone wouldn't know. With all the TV ads, newspaper ads, billboards, ads in stores like BB, CC, Sears, Walmart, and Target they have been running for the past year or so. The only people that probably haven't heard about the digital change over are the ones that live under rocks.

I busted a gut the first time I saw this one. :lol:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I know alot of people who ignore the commercials because they don't understand that it will affect them and they won't know until the switch is made and also alot of people are perpetual procrastinators.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> And how many mom & pops & grandmas & grandpas are there out there in Podunk, Arkansas or wherever that will not have a CLUE?


There are still folks out there with B&W sets and rabbit ears too....

In the poorer areas in the Southeast, especially the mountain areas fo Kentucky and Tennessee for example...I have seen it firsthand.

Those folks have nothing...and their simplistic TV setup is all they have to even view "the outside world". If you saw it yourself, you'd agree that part is truly sad.

But as for the conversion to digital....5 years of frequent TV & radio ads, billboards, magazine ads, public service announcements, newspapaer articles, etc......anyone who claims to not know about it may perhaps be "out of touch".


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

smiddy said:


> I've seen that before, it is classic. !rolling


I posted this in the "Post your funny videos" thread a long time ago.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1852168&postcount=119



hdtvfan0001 said:


> But as for the conversion to digital....5 years of frequent TV & radio ads, billboards, magazine ads, public service announcements, newspapaer articles, etc......anyone who claims to not know about it may perhaps be "out of touch".


The sad thing is, there ARE people out there who have no clue when it comes to the 2009 DTV transition.

On a side note, there was one person who was NOT amused.

http://i.gizmodo.com/5128031/fcc-chairman-watches-grandma-parody-the-digital-transition-mouth-agape


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Draconis said:


> On a side note, there was one person who was NOT amused.


...which of course explains why he no longer has his cushy job....


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

So did Kevin Martin lose his job?


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Draconis said:


> On a side note, there was one person who was NOT amused.
> 
> http://i.gizmodo.com/5128031/fcc-chairman-watches-grandma-parody-the-digital-transition-mouth-agape


I can see him holding back that smile.


----------



## peaked (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey, this lady could install satellite dishes! She's good. All she needs is proper tools and she would be as good or better than some installers out there.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

The real problem is not with the box. That is easy to do. The problem is that at the other end of the antenna cable is probably an antenna that will be marginal at best, require a rotor, or a new antenna, and still in some mountainous areas, probably won't work! Those that have been watching thier snowy tv for years may see no reception at all! 
I have both a Channel Master and a Zenith box. The Channel Master has s-video out which is nice. Decent pictures considering they are on 25 year old Sony Trinitons!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

loudo said:


> I can see him holding back that smile.


Mr. Martin is working very hard in that photo not to burst out laughing...

...as well he should....:lol:


----------

